# I hp bridgeport motor



## Dadgumit (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried to replace the 3 phase motor with a single phase motor ?? I have been thinking about this. I read this some where someone replaced his with a Baldore motor I thought it was on here someplace !Thanks Dadgumit


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought a millrite that the 3 pz was swaped for a single. The motor was a little lacking so I steped up to a 3 hp 220v single pz, and never looked back!

Jake Parker


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 7, 2014)

There is no reason you couldn't do that, the real question is why would you do that.  Just my opinion, but if I were going to do a motor swap on a 1HP mill, I would go with a 2HP or maybe even a 3HP, 3 phase, and install a VFD to run it.


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 7, 2014)

Last summer I got a EMCO mill it has a 2hp 3 phase motor. I have 60 amp 220v single phase power, The cost of getting a new motor was around $500. I got a phase converter for $60 (low bid) and another $60 for remote control with digital RPM read out.


----------



## fastback (Oct 8, 2014)

I kind if wonder if increasing the horsepower on a BP is all that important.  The originals all came with a 1Hp 3 phase or a 3/4hp single phase.  These machines were put through the paces. I don't remember ever hearing operators complaining of the lack of Hp.

I have a 1972 BP, 9 x 42 with the original 3/4 hp motor. So far I have not found the need for more horsepower.  I think we need to remember that the machine was designed for the motor that was installed. Today, when replacing a motor it is suggested to double the horsepower not because of the horsepower need but due to the way motors are now made.  So if you are replacing a motor with something new yes double it, but more for the durability than the horsepower.   Just my opinion.

Paul


----------



## Ebel440 (Oct 8, 2014)

Some came with single phase motors It may be easiest to try and find an original one but most likely expensive if the motor you have is good I'd use a vfd most likely the cheapest way to run single phase


----------



## caseyvand (Nov 1, 2014)

I replaced my Bridgeport 1hp 3phase motor with a 11/2 DC motor from a used treadmill. It needed minimum retrofitting and I used the electronic board and speed control from the treadmill. It's quiet, variable speed, and reversible.   My drill press is next.


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 1, 2014)

Is your motor bad?

I run the orig 1hp from 1959 and she aint stalled yet. I could snap a rather large end mill before the motor bogs.

A vfd cost less then a motor and 3ph is more efficient.


----------



## metalmole (Nov 1, 2014)

This is my 2 cents worth....If you find a single phase motor to replace your 3 phase motor its most likely not gonna be cheap, your 3 phase motor can be operated with a TECO VFD drive for about $150, what you will get is your original 3 phase motor will run smother than a single phase and with the VFD you will also get variable speed, oh and u can run the TECO 1 HP drives on 110 volt...I have a BP 1HP running on the TECO and its butter smooth, I can tell a big difference from the static phase drives, I can tell the smoothness in how my work comes out with less chatter....also your original BP motor is balanced for a smooth operation...I would think u would be backing up if you made the change from your original BP motor....


http://dealerselectric.com/JNEV-101-H1.asp


----------

